# mister mya pologie for insulting you but you offend me but as a christian i forgive?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

My apologie mister ,god teached us to forgive those who offended us ,.im sorry for calling you insults but iifelt offended sir, i hope the moderator the kind the sweet Op will take notice.
:angel:

has an ateistical man my answer, i would says i dont wont to start a war whit you.
:tiphat:


----------

